
Taligent's Guide to Designing Programs - ingve
https://root.cern.ch/TaligentDocs/TaligentOnline/DocumentRoot/1.0/Docs/books/WM/WM_3.html
======
niftich
Though this guide seems to mainly be about C++, Taligent is the originator of
the (in)famous java.util.Calendar class [1] [2].

[1] [http://www.icu-
project.org/docs/papers/history_of_java_inter...](http://www.icu-
project.org/docs/papers/history_of_java_internationalization.html)

[2] www.jroller.com/cpurdy/entry/the_seven_habits_of_highly

------
brudgers
About Taligent:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taligent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taligent)

